# Question about the cloud



## Sticks and Stones (Jan 5, 2012)

I have a question about the cloud. I know there's some sort of deal with the cloud where music bought from amazon does not count against the total storage space and I was wondering how it is for other content bought from amazon. Like apps and movies, whether you get the same deal or not. 

Thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No, S&S, it's only the music.

Here's a link with more information about Cloud Drive storage.

https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/learnmore/?tag=kbpst-20

Betsy


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

So at some point I am going to run out of storage space for the videos and apps I purchase?  What does Amazon do then? I always thought it was the same as my kindle books but if not I don't really see a point with purchasing apps and videos if Amazon isn't going to save them for me. That is one of the reasons I didn't like purchasing content through iTunes.


----------



## Sticks and Stones (Jan 5, 2012)

Apparently you can upgrade storage for a certain cost. Say you wanted 20G of storage, that would cost you 20$ a year.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm sure someone will correct me if I am wrong but...
I do not _believe_ that APPS purchased from amazon count towards your cloud storage (nor other Amazon purchased content for that matter).

Currently I have a fair amount of apps *not* installed on the device (i.e. still up in the cloud) yet the only thing showing taking up any room in my cloud storage is the music (non-amazon) and documents (again, non-amazon) that I placed there. There's no allotment for the apps and I also see no room taken up by the couple of trial videos I've purchased from Amazon. I've not purchased any music from Amazon so cannot speak to that but others have already weighed in that Amazon purchased music does not count.

What it appears to me is that any content purchased from Amazon is available in the cloud without counting against your storage quota (either the 5 gig or whatever additional you purchased) but that anything *YOU* place there -- docs, non-amazon music, non-amazon video, pictures, etc -- is what counts.

In short, to me it looks like Amazon purchased content is just like books for the other Kindles -- Amazon stores them and that's that. I believe the "deal" with the Amazon music is simply a marketing ploy for the Fire...


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

When Amazon first started with the cloud drive, they were emphatic that you would receive storage for Amazon-purchased items for free from that point onward.  And recently, I got an email that I have unlimited space for ANY music files, whether purchased from Amazon or uploaded.  So that's cool since I purchased a lot of music from Amazon before the cloud drive and did not have a way to redownload it if something happened to my hard drive.
And of course you can purchase placns for additional storage as needed.


----------



## Sticks and Stones (Jan 5, 2012)

But just to clarify: it's free storage for music ONLY, not movies, right? Which, considering movies take up more space than music files do, is kind of a bummer.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry, I misunderstood the question.

The limitations are things you upload to the cloud, as I understand it, not for items you purchase from Amazon.



> Amazon Cloud Drive allows customers to upload their digital files: music, photos, videos, documents, and more can be stored securely and are available via Web browser on any computer. Files of any type can be uploaded and stored, then accessed from any location with an Internet connection.


Items you buy from Amazon are technically not part of your cloud storage, even though you see them under "Cloud" on the Fire.

The "Unlimited" music refers to music you upload, such as your entire iTunes library, etc. Other items you upload do not have unlimited storage; the storage limitations apply in those cases.

Betsy


----------



## Sticks and Stones (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for clearing that up. That's a real relief, since I was planning to buy quite a lot of movies and tv shows.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sorry, I misunderstood the question.
> 
> The limitations are things you upload to the cloud, as I understand it, not for items you purchase from Amazon.
> 
> ...


Oh good, I'm glad to know it was just a misunderstanding.

I would hate to think I was going to have to purchase storage space on top of paying for videos and apps. If that had turned out to be true I would have had to really rethink keeping my Fire.


----------

